# Orange Lake East, West or North?



## krmlaw (Oct 27, 2008)

Im looking to book Orange Lake CC for the end of June 2010. For the dates I want, East, West and North are available. 

I know this property is HUGE, and was wondering which area would be best for us?

We would me 2 active adults, 2 teenagers, and a baby. 

Thanks!


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 27, 2008)

Do any of these have the big bathrooms? With the big jacuzzi tubs? And which section has the better pool area?


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 28, 2008)

krmlaw said:


> Do any of these have the big bathrooms? With the big jacuzzi tubs? And which section has the better pool area?



The short answer to your question is that all the areas of Orange Lake have units with large bathrooms with whirlpool tubs.  Having said, in the West Village, only the Tennis Villas have the larger bathrooms.  The Golf Villas in the West Village have been and are currently being renovated to include a regular-sized jetted tub but the bathrooms in the Golf Villas tend to be small (a bit of a funky design as well as it serves as the closest as well).

As far as pool area, this is somewhat of a personal choice as it depends on what you are looking for.  The East Village has the smallest pools and are nice if you are in a unit next to the pool but the two pool areas there are not ones that I would drive or take the shuttle to go to.  Splash Lagoon in the North Village is nice and had been an area where I would go with my friends and their children who between 6 and 11.  The West Village had the Olympic-sized pool and was my personal favorite. That area has been renovated so that there is a zero-entry at both ends of the pools (meaning to me that it no longer is 6 feet deep and probably is a maximum of 3 1/2 feet to 4 feet).  I will be at OLCC the first part of December to see how it came out.  When I was there the end of May through early June, it had been a couple weeks away from being re-opened.

As a perspective, I like to stay in the Golf Villas in the West Village and the 2-bedroom units at River Island.  For 1-bedrooms, I like the Golf Villas and the North Village (the North Village units are the multi-rise building next to Splash Lagoon).  I also prefer the North Village to the East Village mostly because I like single-story units (North Village are 2-story) over multi-story units whenever possible - the rooms designs are the same).


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 28, 2008)

*OLCC*

I booked into OLCC, West Village was on the confirmation letter.. This was for a 3 bedroom unit sleeps 12. We arrived an was told by check in, take a tour person we were going to be in East Village 876 building right beside the pool and between holes #2 and Number #5 on the golf course.. 

sometimes you will book into one place and wind up in another. We had called earlier in the day in route and requested to be near a pool..  this was sept 30 (sun) check in this year.  place was not very crowded at all.. lots of empties in all builidng we could see.  they are doing a lot of remodel in the first building on the right at corner of road past stop sign to the left, under the over pass. 

nice place, set up like north village with third bedroom to left of front door in front of master bedroom side..


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 28, 2008)

carl2591 said:


> I booked into OLCC, West Village was on the confirmation letter.. This was for a 3 bedroom unit sleeps 12. We arrived an was told by check in, take a tour person we were going to be in East Village 876 building right beside the pool and between holes #2 and Number #5 on the golf course..
> 
> sometimes you will book into one place and wind up in another. We had called earlier in the day in route and requested to be near a pool..  this was sept 30 (sun) check in this year.  place was not very crowded at all.. lots of empties in all builidng we could see.  they are doing a lot of remodel in the first building on the right at corner of road past stop sign to the left, under the over pass.
> 
> nice place, set up like north village with third bedroom to left of front door in front of master bedroom side..



Until the end of 2008,  a West Village reservation can be in the original West Village, North Village, or East Village.  Starting in 2009, the village of your reservation will be where you stay.  So if it says West Village, it will be the original West Village.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds like West Village might be for us, because of the water areas. 

other options include VV at Parkway (2 bed), Silver Lake Resorts (3 bed) or staying outside of Disney area at 4 winds of longboat key, charter club resort of naples bay or camaron cove.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2008)

*Ahhhhh -- The Scent Of Those Clean, Fresh Florida Breezes.*




krmlaw said:


> Im looking to book Orange Lake CC for the end of June 2010. For the dates I want, East, West and North are available.
> 
> I know this property is HUGE, and was wondering which area would be best for us?


If we're ever able to snag an exchange reservation into Orange Lake, how can we make sure we're _not_ in the section that's downwind from the Reedy Creek Improvement District sewage treatment plant that JLB warned us about right here on TUG-BBS ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## spiceycat (Oct 29, 2008)

gjw007 said:


> As far as pool area, this is somewhat of a personal choice as it depends on what you are looking for. Splash Lagoon in the West Village is nice and had been an area where I would go with my friends and their children who between 6 and 11.



where is this Splash Lagoon in the west village - only saw the olympic when I was there a few years ago - and it had a bunch of people in it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 29, 2008)

krmlaw said:


> Sounds like West Village might be for us, because of the water areas.
> 
> other options include VV at Parkway (2 bed), Silver Lake Resorts (3 bed) or staying outside of Disney area at 4 winds of longboat key, charter club resort of naples bay or camaron cove.



If you want the water area, you should take an exchange at River Island.  It's newest, and I wouldn't take any chances on the West Village.  We didn't have a unit with any kind of whirlpool tub.  I wouldn't stay in the West Village again.  I see lots of exchanges for River Island.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2008)

*Whoa !*




rickandcindy23 said:


> I see lots of exchanges for River Island.


So, does that mean _River Island_ is the section that's downwind ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 29, 2008)

spiceycat said:


> where is this Splash Lagoon in the west village - only saw the olympic when I was there a few years ago - and it had a bunch of people in it.



It's in the North Village, spicey.   The free form horse shoe shaped pool with slides at one end and waterfall at the other.


----------



## spiceycat (Oct 29, 2008)

thank you Vickie - yea that one we did use.

was wondering if West got a new pool.


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 29, 2008)

spiceycat said:


> where is this Splash Lagoon in the west village - only saw the olympic when I was there a few years ago - and it had a bunch of people in it.



Oops!  
Splash Lagoon in the North Village.  
The Olympic-size pool is/was in the West Village.  There is also a pool area near Magnolia Court (I've never been there).  
Two smaller pools areas in the East Village.
River Island at River Island.


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 29, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> So, does that mean _River Island_ is the section that's downwind ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan,

From what I understand it doesn't happen often and hopefully Disney has finally gotten control of its operations.  The area most affected has been the East Village.  Although River Island is in the area that used to be considered part of the East Village before River Island was built, I have never heard of any reports of the odor in this area.  I have also stayed in the East Village itself without every having experienced the odor so I don't know how often it does happen.  Of the over 25 times that I have stayed at OLCC I have never experienced it but once would be enough.

Also the newest buildings are in the East Village at least until the second building at River Island is opened.  When I was there in late May / early June, I would think the opening date would be late this year or early next year.  I will find out when I am there in early December.

And yes, the renovations of the Golf Villas in the West Village have a regular-sized tub with jets.  In addition to the units in the Tennis Villas (oversized), there were units in the Cypress Circle (I believe - I stayed in this area with a unit on the second floor that had a regular-size jetted tub so this is from experience - I have also stayed in Golf Villas that didn't have jetted tubs) that also had jetted-tubs (regular-sized).  I don't know anything about the units at Magnolia Court where Cindy stayed and she is correct that very few units in the West Village had jetted-tubs when she stayed in the West Village.  Personally I think that is an expected part of staying at resorts today whether it is necessary or not.  Another expectation is flat-screen television rather than CRT (although CRTs actually give better picture quality and response).  Some people put Internet connection in this category as well.


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 29, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you want the water area, you should take an exchange at River Island.  It's newest, and I wouldn't take any chances on the West Village.  We didn't have a unit with any kind of whirlpool tub.  I wouldn't stay in the West Village again.  I see lots of exchanges for River Island.



I don't know how the renovations at the West Village Pool area turned out - I will find out in a couple weeks.  But the West Village pool area also has the small beach with the rentals of the jet-skies and small boats.  But there may actually be more things to do in this area than in River Island.  Of course, a guest at OLCC can use the pools in any of the areas.

One problem in the past has been that OLCC decided not to heat the Olympic-size pool so it would sit unused during the winter.  From what I understand, they still are not going to heat (from sales person in the shop).  I'm also thinking that the changes will gear the pool more for children than adults (average depth 3' maybe with a max somewhere around 3 1/2' to 4').  I use River Island as an example because I don't think it really is deep enough (average 2'6" to 3'3" except under some bridges where it reaches 4').


----------



## donfranco (Nov 5, 2008)

*talk to me*

Please call me at 204-4808217 name is franco


----------



## london (Nov 5, 2008)

*Is Orange Lake Too Large For Some Vacationers?*

Orange Lake is a great resort. We visited with our daughter and grandchildren.

We traded there about 8 years ago, then about 4 years ago. In the west village.

Large resorts can be too busy for some people, who prefer a smaller, quieter type property.

This is a great resort for family groups visiting the attractions, and still have plenty to do on site.

If it is just my wife and I, we go for the smaller beach resorts on the east or west coasts.


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 1, 2008)

Right now it looks like West Village, 2 bedroom for Easter week. Should I request the Tennis Villas over the golf villas?


----------



## gwenco (Dec 2, 2008)

*we just stayed in west village last week*

We checked into OLCC Saturday, Nov 20th and we're told we were one of 600 check-ins processed on that particular day. Wow!  Anyway, we had a 2b/2b that was newly renovated.  It was beautifully decorated and backed the golf course - as most do. It was great being able to watch the swans in the small lake/pond behind our little house.  Very quiet. The master bath had a jacuzzi tub but was not large by any means.  The washer and dryer were full sized which was very nice.  The last time we stayed there was 04/01 and we were pleasantly surprised by all of the renovations that had been completed since the last time. The clubhouse (west) underwent a huge renovation including shrinking the olympic size pool into a smaller,quaint pool and added cabanas. They are still building a snack bar, etc at this pool due to open in Feb/09.  We really enjoyed this resort. Yes, it is large!


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 2, 2008)

IM excited! 

We stayed at Summer Bay previously, and loved it there. I hope we love it here too!

Do they have music and activities at night?


----------



## gjw007 (Dec 3, 2008)

krmlaw said:


> IM excited!
> 
> We stayed at Summer Bay previously, and loved it there. I hope we love it here too!
> 
> Do they have music and activities at night?


You might wish to look at this URL, http://orangelake.com/tour_our_resort/event_calendar.html


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 4, 2008)

I cant get into the orange lake website, is anyone else having problems? UGH!


----------

